# First Fatty Attempt - 2 Pizza Fatties



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

All the Fatty talk today kinda got me excited. So I just decide to wing it! I used Johnsonville Italian Brat Meat. One with Spicy and one with Mild.

Made them both pretty similar but I was rushing quite a bit. I learned when shopping for bacon for your weave definitely select the packets with the straightest appearing bacon.

All in all I had a great time prepping. I just wish I had, had more time to slow down and think more about ingredients today. Trying to document the process slowed me down some. I use a coffee grinder to blend up my herbs and species when I am incorporating something. I added extra fennel and Italian herb mix to the meat and also a light dusting of the ingredients setup with a dusting of granulated garlic.


Wavy bacon is not your friend!!!









First weave with the straight bacon!








Both weaves, straight bacon left!








Spicy Italian Brats!








The added fennel and Italian herbs!








Mild Italian Brats!








The added fennel and Italian herbs!








First Roll Out!








These are olives I get from Spain! I used the olives and sliced the garlic cloves from the jar in both Fatties!








Mild Fatty Complete before rolling!








Spicy Fatty before veggies!








Rolled and Ready!








Loaded for Smokey time!








After I got all the supplemental smoke going!








The Big Kahuna doing its thing!








After the Fatties hit the heat!!!














Thanks for stopping by to take a look!

Pat

EDIT - A shout out to @sky monkey and 

 WillRunForQue
 for the inspiration for this evenings smoke! Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

About 70 minutes in...


----------



## BKING! (May 11, 2018)

Looks great! I might have my next fatty be a pizza fatty. Are you going to dip in pizza sauce after sliced or no?


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

I was thinking of just that in fact. We eat Keto so this is 99% Keto. A little bit of surface in the Sauce is the only net carbs in the whole thing.

That was the very first thing my Bride said. We love Italian food but avoid pasta. This could be our regular pizza fix. Which oddly enough would be significantly cheaper than Dominos. 

Thanks for stopping in to look and comment.

Pat


PS - I am in recovery mode now!


----------



## oddegan (May 11, 2018)

Those are some first class fatties! Nice work.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Those are some first class fatties! Nice work.


Thank You Kindly!

The Bride was having to do too much work for her daycare and making decorations for the last kiddo’s graduation party. The prep on these things was fun. RUSHED but fun. I can’t wait for she and I to dream up Fatty recipes now.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

What’s a target IT for a Fatty?

 My memeory from reading was 160 IT. I have been galzinf across threads but not seen an IT comment again.


----------



## bdskelly (May 11, 2018)

Those look crazy good Pat. Nice detailed post too. Like! B


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Those look crazy good Pat. Nice detailed post too. Like! B


Thank You Kindly B!

I had a lot of fun with the prep! I can see us dreaming up some great Keto recipes for Fatties!

Pat


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 11, 2018)

TeamRage said:


> What’s a target IT for a Fatty?
> 
> My memeory from reading was 160 IT. I have been galzinf across threads but not seen an IT comment again.


160 is always my target ..Great looking fatties !!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

jaxgatorz said:


> 160 is always my target ..Great looking fatties !!


Perfect Timing Jax!

Thanks for the kind words!

2.5 hours in and I have 152 IT and 158 IT!

Pat


----------



## oddegan (May 11, 2018)

I have thermo envy.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I have thermo envy.


You’re in good company! Been a tech nerd by interest and I always over tech! I am obsessed with this FireBoard!

The best tech toy I have bought in 10 years likely. Do get you one.

Pat


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

They’re Resting!!!


----------



## WillRunForQue (May 11, 2018)

Great color on those fatties, Pat!  You'll be eating well tonight!

I'm also having thermo envy... only been waiting on my wifi Meater Block for 2 1/2 years or so!  o_O


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2018)

Now that right there are two awesome looking fatties. Sounds like someone is addicted. Can't wait to see what your next adventure looks like.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

i6quer said:


> Great color on those fatties, Pat!  You'll be eating well tonight!
> 
> I'm also having thermo envy... only been waiting on my wifi Meater Block for 2 1/2 years or so!  o_O


Thank You Kindly Brother!

Your pizza Fatty thread is still getting mileage downstream! Reading @sky monkey’s thread today had me ready to experiment!

This FireBoard is so over teching my needs. It’s the personification of how I approach things I enjoy! I go way beyond the norm. Example, the 2017 Pro 34” has likely surpassed the cost of a Timberline 850 a few mods back. But my unit will cook every possible way I can possibly want. With the exception of charcoal smoking. That particular option is being crafted for the patio as we speak.

HAHAHA... See. It’s an obsession to be sure!

Thanks again to you both for today’s inspiration. I can only hope my first Fatty did you fellas proud.

Pat


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that right there are two awesome looking fatties. Sounds like someone is addicted. Can't wait to see what your next adventure looks like.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris,

Thank You Kindly Brother!

I sincerely appreciate the Point! I for one sure wish I had been around the board when points were still a thing! But I likely would have been in trouble for awarding ‘Monkey Balls’! HAHAHA...

Pat


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

HOLY HELL Y’ALL!!!

Why have I never made a Fatty before!

DAYUM!!!

Pat








Spicy Fatty








Mild Fatty


----------



## motocrash (May 11, 2018)

Killer!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Killer!
> 
> View attachment 363496


Thanks Brother!

That’s Awesome!!!

Pat


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2018)

They both look fantastic!
Awesome job!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (May 12, 2018)

Very well done.  i'm going to have to imitate that recipe sometime. Like.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They both look fantastic!
> Awesome job!
> Al


Thanks Al...



GATOR240 said:


> Very well done.  i'm going to have to imitate that recipe sometime. Like.


Thank you. They truly do taste like pizza. Just unreal.

Pat


----------



## sky monkey (May 12, 2018)

Great job on your first fatties! I am really impressed with that FireBoard too. It costs more than my first smoker though O.O - I might have to put it on the wish list! Point for sure!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

sky monkey said:


> Great job on your first fatties! I am really impressed with that FireBoard too. It costs more than my first smoker though O.O - I might have to put it on the wish list! Point for sure!


Much Love Brother! Thank you so very much for the Love and Point!

It was all due to your thread resurrecting @i6quer’s recipe that got me to thinking and there was no resting the mind till I attempted it! 

The Boss sent me on the road this morning for the whole weekend. I had to pack the Mild Fatty.

This is how you eat it right?

Pat


----------



## GATOR240 (May 12, 2018)

You made it, you can eat it any way you want!!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> You made it, you can eat it any way you want!!


HAHAHA...

Right On!

When you’re a road warrior you eat when and how you can. The Bride really liked the spicy so I left that for her quiet Mother’s Day weekend and I snatched the mild & rolled out.

Pat


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2018)

Outstanding Looking Fatties!!:)
Great Pics too!
Very Nice.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Outstanding Looking Fatties!!:)
> Great Pics too!
> Very Nice.
> Like.
> ...


Thanks for the Love and Like, Bear!

Pat


----------



## sauceboss (May 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I was thinking of just that in fact. We eat Keto so this is 99% Keto. A little bit of surface in the Sauce is the only net carbs in the whole thing.
> 
> That was the very first thing my Bride said. We love Italian food but avoid pasta. This could be our regular pizza fix. Which oddly enough would be significantly cheaper than Dominos.
> 
> ...



If you’re doing keto, you should check out Fathead pizza recipe. It’s pretty good and definitely hits the spot when craving pizza. Even my kids like it.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

sauceboss said:


> If you’re doing keto, you should check out Fathead pizza recipe. It’s pretty good and definitely hits the spot when craving pizza. Even my kids like it.


ABSOLUTELY!!! Thank you for the heads up!

Pat


----------



## sauceboss (May 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! Thank you for the heads up!
> 
> Pat


Your welcome. Also, check out Rao’s Homemade sauces, they’re perfect for keto. You can find them at most grocers now.


----------

